# Marriage registration China



## herberts32 (Feb 9, 2018)

I am a German citizen and plan to marry my Chinese girlfriend (she’s from China). We are both in Germany and soon we will be getting married in Hong Kong. 

Now, we want to know how to register our marriage in China? Where to go next after the wedding? What are the requirements for the registration??

Can anyone help me?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

herberts32 said:


> I am a German citizen and plan to marry my Chinese girlfriend (she’s from China). We are both in Germany and soon we will be getting married in Hong Kong.
> 
> Now, we want to know how to register our marriage in China? Where to go next after the wedding? What are the requirements for the registration??
> 
> Can anyone help me?


Are you getting married in Hong Kong or China? Although Hong Kong is a part of China, it has a different system of marriage registration from China.

If you are getting married in Hong Kong, please have a look at the link below for more details - 

Registration of a Marriage | Immigration Department

In Hong Kong, you will need to have at lease two witnesses for your wedding. You may want to ask your German friends and family to come along to Hong Kong for the wedding as German nationals do not need a visit to visit Hong Kong.

You can also choose between a civil or religious wedding in Hong Kong. Both have the same legal standing.


----------

